# Help,I got kicked out



## motocrash (Nov 27, 2017)

Was on PC,went to look at another thread and booted out.  Go to log in and I can't,keeps going to main screen with log in/register in upper right corner...


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 27, 2017)

I get kicked out now also all of a sudden.








So I have to go Google this forum and hit the register prompt.. 
Then I come back in here like nothing was wrong.o_O

Very uncool!







Not sure what is going on.. In desktop mode on my phone it doesn't happen..


----------



## motocrash (Nov 27, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> I get kicked out now also all of a sudden.
> 
> View attachment 345816
> 
> ...


WTF is that?? It worked,I'm typing on PC now.Thanks Johnny


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 27, 2017)

:D


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 29, 2017)

We are doing a major upgrade tonight which will give us more insight and hopefully we'll be able to troubleshoot a little better going forward. I'm not sure what is causing this but we'll figure it out somehow. All feedback is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 29, 2017)

Yeah, still get booted if I click on the menu item of ( recent ). Then I have to go and get logged in or go back a screen to where I was before I got logged out. Then I come back on.. Lol


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 29, 2017)

If I use this one that sends me to (recent) also, I don't get booted.


----------



## motocrash (Nov 29, 2017)

Led Zeppelin In Through The Out Door


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 29, 2017)

Also on desktop mode on my phone, I can go to top and chose (recent) and see latest messages without being booted off.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 29, 2017)

motocrash said:


> Led Zeppelin In Through The Out Door
> View attachment 346083


6 photos for that LP.


----------



## motocrash (Nov 29, 2017)

I am on a desktop and just clicked (recent).Immediately booted.Hopefully Jeff and the techies get it figured out tonight.


----------



## motocrash (Nov 29, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> 6 photos for that LP.



Yeah,wild story.Read about it on Wiki a few years ago.Love me some Zep!


----------



## tropics (Dec 1, 2017)

Had that happen to me just a few minutes ago 
Richie


----------



## motocrash (Dec 1, 2017)

tropics said:


> Had that happen to me just a few minutes ago
> Richie


They were supposed to have fixed the problem last night.Can you sign back in normally without doing what Rings stated above?


----------



## tropics (Dec 1, 2017)

motocrash said:


> They were supposed to have fixed the problem last night.Can you sign back in normally without doing what Rings stated above?



I have no idea what he stated,I went down to reply 
Richie


----------

